# Found my rainbow shark dried up on the floor.



## ktizzle188 (Jun 10, 2009)

I feel bad now. Are they known to jump out? i was transferring my fish into a bigger tank and i could of swore i put him in the tank but i found him today all dried up next to the other tank and the top of the new tank was only open for a little bit. just curious.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Dunno about sharks but I have lost a horse faced loach the same way as well as several bettas. They seem to be able to get out of the smallest spaces.
if I did not have secure tops i am sure I would have lost my rainbow fish too. I hear them jump every once in a while.


----------



## ktizzle188 (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks. yeah im kinda p.o.'d i didnt see him flopping on the floor


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Chances are he jumped on his own the only thing you can blame yourself for is not covering the tank.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Many fish jump out of a tank, especially if the water parameters are different than what they used to be. Since the other tank was larger, you obviously had some, if not all the water new. This was probably a bit of a shock to him and he jumped out. Don't blame yourself, it didn't happen in the transfer, but afterwards.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

This is exactly the lid of a tank must be totally sealed with the exception of the opening for the filter. My larger Silver Dollars try to jump out every now and then and end up hitting the glass lids.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Ghost Knife said:


> This is exactly the lid of a tank must be totally sealed with the exception of the opening for the filter. My larger Silver Dollars try to jump out every now and then and end up hitting the glass lids.


Haha I had a silver dollar pick up tons of speed by circling the tank and he went flying out and bounced off 3 walls! he's ok tho


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Blue Cray said:


> Haha I had a silver dollar pick up tons of speed by circling the tank and he went flying out and bounced off 3 walls! he's ok tho


Yeah, one of my larger ones tries to jump out about once a week or so. He jumps up hits the lid with a loud bang and then splashes back into the water. It doesn't seem to bother him afterward so I just assume he has a hard head.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

eeesh u uys are scaring me! my swords used to jump but after the last jumper the 4 i have now dont even bother. actually, i havent had anyfish jump out of my tank in over 3 months.


----------

